# ATV Clubs?



## Perchchaser (Nov 8, 2008)

Is there any ATV clubs in the Genesee County or surronding areas?


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't know about specific counties but www.atvoffroad.net may be worth your looking into. Its a Michigan based club.


----------



## Perchchaser (Nov 8, 2008)

Buddwiser said:


> I don't know about specific counties but www.atvoffroad.net may be worth your looking into. Its a Michigan based club.


Thanks! That looks like a good website/club to find people to ride with. I'm just getting back into the ATV world (sold my last one in 1988) and looking forward to doing some riding.


----------

